# Melting on a potato



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 12, 2012)

On a pervious thread I posted a process from a website called Abovetopsecret.com. I was in no way advertizing for them, just passing on info that could be usefull to someone. I had no Idea the post would draw so much controversy and discussion. In particular the subject of melting metal on a potato. Well gentalmen I can tell you I tried it and mmmmm. mmm! All I can say is if you use a buta./prop. tank you might not want to try this! The metal (silver) got stuck to the potato. I managed to scrape it off and put it in my crusible, and I won't do it again. That said if I ever had to melt metal without a crucible I would rather use a piece of burned wood. I saw a video of this where it was successful. I figure if I'm goingto post info I might as well know what the results are. So I went home and tried it!


----------



## etack (Dec 12, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs said:


> That said if I ever had to melt metal without a crucible I would rather use a piece of burned wood. I saw a video of this where it was successful.



Or you could spend the few dollars and buy a melting dish. :roll: 

Eric


----------



## scrappile (Dec 12, 2012)

Making a Dugout Canoe Using Stone Tools and Fire


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you eat the potato, ummmmm sour cream, cheese and silver with a sprinkling of gold dust, yummy. :lol:


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a crusible, and NO I did not eat the potato, although to be fair it didn't smoke which would make for good indoor work had it actually worked. I have ahd a mouthful of sulferdioxide many a time though. YUM :mrgreen:


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 26, 2013)

Potato works! I melted silver in one


----------



## Earthycat (Jan 4, 2021)

You cannot melt unless the Potatoe is Dry ---Welders Use Potatoes to extract the Heat from a Burned Retna- Flash Eye Burn - USE Coal , you can also make a mold using a zip drill (A Coal Mold ) V if its gold ...Or Graphite , you can zip out a Mold as well ...JZP Plumbers Local 398 Los Angeles , CA and GPAA Bonsal , CA 49'rs


----------



## Earthycat (Jan 4, 2021)

ps JZP - CA. or you can make Mold Sand out of Kitty Litter Clay and Play Sand ..Both must be very fine ..do not pour water ..Mist until it Forms a Ball in your hand  49'r GPAA Plumber


----------



## sena (Jan 5, 2021)

Make a dimp in refractory brick ,works fine


----------

